

Ask HN: Online version of XMind? - afshinmeh

I need to visualize my mind and projects but also I need to share it with my co-workers. I've worked with Xmind before, everything is good but the problem is that we can't go to draw something online with my co-workers. I mean sharing, editing and...<p>Could someone introduce an online version of XMind?
======
jspiral
I used mindomo for a while and found it pleasant enough. for some reason I
never stick with mind mapping though.

~~~
afshinmeh
Ow thanks man, That's what I was looking for.

